# Shipping line stickers



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

As most will know I have recently imported my RV from the states and been very happy so far but the shipping line and whoever else handles it have stuck a* lot *of very gluey stickers on the bodywork at the front of my RV.

Trying to remove them today has actually lifted the paint off and really pi$$ed me as I was exceedingly gentle.

The auctions where I bought it in Ocala used stickers but kepted them to the window area so why on earth could the shippers not do the same.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

John - I'd be miffed too...we have never had shipping stickers to deal with (well, only on the windows) but have successfully removed other stickers from bodywork using "sticky stuff remover" available from hardware shops & larger supermarks....wash off well then go over it with some polish.
Takes a bit of time to dissolve the glue but it does the trick.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
I have used stuff from http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/s...ddmjcefeceeldgkidhgg.0&cacheID=ukie&Nr=avl:uk
here to get rid of stickers mate....

Don't peel any more off until you have some remover

Keith


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, try using nail polish remover, this usually works .


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi RR,

I have found often that heating the stickers with a hair dryer or heat gun, (low setting) whilst peeling them off gently, works a treat. 

It only works on the vinyl type stickers, not the paper ones.

Jock


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Wallpaper steamer, thats what the professionals use. When hot you will be able to strip aircraft grade vinyl and also paper stickers off as though they were stuck on with water. On the plus side they dont fragment or tear as well after the application of steam.
Malc


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Try using a furniture spray polish like Pledge works every time.


----------

